# Chris Webber being released...



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I read in an article on hoopshype that Chris Webber could be released in the same manner that Finley was released, do you think it will happen and would you want to see it happen?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

No, it saves on the luxury tax but its still a cap hit. There is no salary relief


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

After Mo cheeks used all that tape to learn how to use Chris Webber, do you think King's going to waive, if he does that will BE the stupidest move in his era!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> After Mo cheeks used all that tape to learn how to use Chris Webber, do you think King's going to waive, if he does that will BE the stupidest move in his era!


It's a coaches job to watch tape of his players and others... and when teams make trades mid-season, alot of coaches do it too.

It won't dictate of a roster move is made of not, but how productive someone is, and in this case performance over cost (value).

-Petey


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

They aren't going to release CWebb. It would be stupid financially and would be stupid for the team.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Not going to happen, it would be a PR disaster if he was released.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

We all know cwebb is staying. 

So, who will be the 1 player we cut? My bet would be Aaron McKie.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> We all know cwebb is staying.
> 
> So, who will be the 1 player we cut? My bet would be Aaron McKie.


My bet is Kevin Ollie. Billy King is loyal to a fault so he won't release McKie.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> My bet is Kevin Ollie. Billy King is loyal to a fault so he won't release McKie.


It will be whoever is the most unproductive with the highest salary. And I think McKie fits that profile. We're talking about luxury tax money here, all loyalties go out the window.

Or, it could Mashburn - his $15 million or so wouldn't be counted toward the luxury cap, but I heard his contract is insured. I don't know how that will affect things.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> It will be whoever is the most unproductive with the highest salary. And I think McKie fits that profile. We're talking about luxury tax money here, all loyalties go out the window.


Who would you say is more unproductive, Ollie or McKie? I don't like McKie a little bit right now, but he is at least useful to the team.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> We all know cwebb is staying.
> 
> So, who will be the 1 player we cut? My bet would be Aaron McKie.



Mo Cheeks wants to use McKie defensively so I doubt he'll be cut.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Apparently cheeks didn't see Iggy


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Apparently cheeks didn't see Iggy


 what you mean?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

If we release anybody it should be Ollie.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

I would let McKie go, but it may be Ollie. Ollie has no chance to play.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

After making that big of trade to get him, I don't think they are going to let him go. He can still play, he just has to work on finding a role within the team.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I figured the same thing, why release him after we had such a large deal to get him, especially when the cap relief would be miniscule. I thought it was very strange to see his name there on hoopshype. They also had Eddie Jones, Jalen Rose, Theo Ratliff and Raef Lafrentz as people who may be released in this fashion.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Who would you say is more unproductive, Ollie or McKie? I don't like McKie a little bit right now, but he is at least useful to the team.


True, but this team is waaaay over the salary cap right now and McKie's making around 7 to 8 million p/yr while Ollie is only around 3 million? Mckie's production and input was VERY limited last season and can easily be replaced if it means saving 7 to 8million dollars from the luxury tax.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I wouldn't want to see Chris Webber released. He's the second best player on the team and we won't go anywhere without him. I say just keep our core and dump Ollie like PhillyPhanatic suggested earlier.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

If they drop Webber, the 76ers immediately go straight back to being a lottery team. With Webber, they are still a certain playoff candidate and a threat to take the division title.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Webber is needed for AI to be able to walk this team into the playoffs. I just don't see anyone releasing him just because he didn't have a strong end to the season.


----------

